# Lunker bass on Ice?



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I am fishing a pond tomorrow that I have caught alot off big bass out of this year, including the same 6 pounder twice. I have never targeted bass through the ice before.

I was wondering what are some of my jigging rod options? I am setting my tip-ups with minows. Any help would really help me out. I am a new guy around here and am trying to be more than just a lurker. Thanks


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'd go with blade baits or jigging spoons.hopkins or rattlespoons w/wo minnie.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Last year i got a 6 1/4 lb largemouth through the ice. It came on a small, gold swedish pimple tipped w/wax worms. i saw a mark, on my vexilar, coming through at 4 ft down, over 22 ft of water. Reeled up to the mark an it hit almost instantly. We also get bass on live minnows just off the bottom. Most of the bass we get through the ice is on smaller bodies of water.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

1/8oz silver kastmaster, its beyond deadly


----------

